# Θα ήθελα την Φόνισσα του Καζαντζίδη



## Earion (Feb 9, 2015)

«Θα ήθελα την _Φόνισσα_ του Καζαντζίδη»

«Θέλω Μαρκ Τουέιν, αλλά όχι μετάφραση· το αυθεντικό στα ελληνικά».

«Θέλω ένα βιβλίο τρίγλωσσο αλλά το θέλω στα ελληνοαγγλικά».

Η Έλση Σαράτση στις *Σκηνές από το μεσoπάτωμα* μεταφέρει τις εμπειρίες των πωλητών του Ελευθερουδάκη.

«Έχετε γαλλικά βιβλία;» «Μάλιστα, ποιο ψάχνετε;» «Τον Χρυσό Οδηγό, στα γαλλικά».

«Πού είναι τα βιβλία του Πάολο Κορέλκο;»

«Θέλω το βιβλίο _Τάδε_ της Έφης Ζαρατούστρα».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2015)

Φόνισσα δεν εχουμε, αλλά έχουμε γειτόνισσα, κακούργα δολοφόνισσα.








Earion said:


> «Θέλω το βιβλίο _Τάδε_ της Έφης Ζαρατούστρα».


Ενός λεπτού σιγή. Με ξεπερνάει.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2015)

Earion said:


> ...
> «Θέλω το βιβλίο _Τάδε_ της Έφης Ζαρατούστρα».



Also sprach der Buchhändler: 

—Αχ, δυστυχώς μας τελείωσε της Έφης. Έχουμε όμως μια πολύ καλή μουσική διασκευή, από τον Ρίχαρντ Στράους, με τους στίχους της Έφης αλλά χωρίς λόγια, βασισμένη σε έργο της Γερμανίδας φιλοσόφου Φρίντας Νίτσα. Που ακούγεται και στο «2001: Οδύσσεια του Διαστήματος». Τη θέλετε;






—Του 2001; Τίποτα πιο καινούργιο δεν έχετε; "Ο καζαμίας στο Science Fiction είναι;"
...
Τέλος πάντων, μια που είπατε για μουσική, μήπως έχετε τις «Κυρίες» του Βαλ;


----------

